# UK And Ireland Forum Sub-Category Request.



## dannyking (Oct 12, 2008)

Dear rollitup,
While your site is fantastic and i would never stray anywhere else it is somtimes annoying when we cant get as involved as we uk and irish growers would like to. I know the majority of your users are from the us but there are quite a few from the uk and ireland. I would just love to have a small space on this site where we could post links, outside grows, greenhouse grows and general information and facts specific to our location and climate.
I think this would go down very well with a lot of your users.
Thank you.
DannyKing.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 12, 2008)

Interesting idea.

It would be pretty cool, i mean when someones making anything DIY on here, it's always walmart this or home depot that.

It'd be cool to hear "wilkinsons this and BnQ that" hahah​


----------



## dannyking (Oct 12, 2008)

that would be good. it would be very handy as the prices in the uk and us differ greatly.
i think supplies in the us are generally cheaper. it would be good for us on the other side of the world to really know what kind of expenses were getting into. 
and id love to hear things in celsius etc..


----------



## Mr Chronic (Oct 12, 2008)

That would be AWESOME - I've been browsing this site for a short while and i think it's great, but being from the UK myself, it's hard to relate - since we don't have walmart etc.

This is a great idea!


----------



## Baz (Oct 12, 2008)

Yup i agree this would be a great adition to RIU!


----------



## skunky monkey (Oct 12, 2008)

yep same goes, im from uk [yorkshire] and would love to hear advice from more uk growers.


----------



## Baz (Oct 12, 2008)

skunky monkey said:


> yep same goes, im from uk [yorkshire] and would love to hear advice from more uk growers.


Im in yorkshire too man, leeds here


----------



## greenfingerscrossed (Oct 12, 2008)

Great Idea. 
uk here also...england.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 12, 2008)

greenfingerscrossed said:


> Great Idea.
> uk here also...england.


I love the vagueness  

Yeah, it'd be interesting, i'd rather stick with this site than go to UK420 any day.


----------



## Charlieboi (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah great idea as i am from uk!!!


----------



## [email protected]$y (Oct 12, 2008)

i fink its a sweet idea, like ive just joined recently and ive told my mates bout it and hav got them using it. would be sweet to hear from uk growers bout their operation


----------



## Hedgehunter (Oct 12, 2008)

Agree with all above,A Uk sub would be the bollocks as we say,The sites great, make it even better!


----------



## Arrid (Oct 12, 2008)

It would also be good if you guys helped people out and such on the site 

'cause we won't get what we want if everyone thinks all the UK growers are twats


----------



## leetheboxer (Oct 12, 2008)

im from north east england....RUI has more and more than enough been to my rescue & has helped me with alot.............lee


----------



## Mistawes (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeh, brilliant idea! So hard to find good hydro outlets here (Ireland) although I found some eventually..

When it comes to Outdoor ops here it's fairly tricky too, like this summer has been terrible, any outdoors plans I had were pointless.. Although I saw some a pic in Soft Secrets (issue 3, 2008 - pg 6) where some guy in Dublin grew an unknown strain and got 50 (looks like 500) grams from it! In his back garden!

Also, read about the big yeild DannyK, pm?


----------



## Hedgehunter (Oct 18, 2008)

A real shame this didnt get anywhere , as other posters have said...it would be nice to hear aboiut products from B&Q and homebase rather than walmart ect...


----------



## Arrid (Oct 18, 2008)

It may come into effect when the new layout is done.


----------



## Baz (Oct 18, 2008)

Why not 1 of us brits, just make athread and we can ask in there any uk related questions in there? thats a start eh


----------



## JeyramoXRu (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello sirs Somebody can give me url to the XRumer's homepage?Or maybe some information...Thank you very much!!!P.S. Âîò óðîäû...


----------



## Arrid (Oct 18, 2008)

JeyramoXRu said:


> Hello sirs Somebody can give me url to the XRumer's homepage?Or maybe some information...Thank you very much!!!P.S. Âîò óðîäû...



lul whut?

wrong place to post that mate. LOL.


----------



## Play time is ova (Oct 18, 2008)

im from the uk aswell i was just wondering that where r the uk growers in this?

and wht types have u lot choose to grow, 

im a first time grower.


----------



## dannyking (Oct 19, 2008)

Mistawes said:


> Yeh, brilliant idea! So hard to find good hydro outlets here (Ireland) although I found some eventually..
> 
> When it comes to Outdoor ops here it's fairly tricky too, like this summer has been terrible, any outdoors plans I had were pointless.. Although I saw some a pic in Soft Secrets (issue 3, 2008 - pg 6) where some guy in Dublin grew an unknown strain and got 50 (looks like 500) grams from it! In his back garden!
> 
> Also, read about the big yeild DannyK, pm?


yeah this summer has to be one of the worst in years. i glad its winter now and we cant really give out about the weather. i would have loved to see that outdoor plant. was it in a greenhouse or out in the elements.

I dont understand the end of your post? pm??


----------



## greendoobie (Oct 21, 2008)

anyone have any suggestions for outdoor seeds for the wet west of Ireland?


----------



## shinobi (Oct 21, 2008)

I think this is a great idea. It's hard to find where to buy stuff because everyones on about stores in the USA


----------



## Arrid (Oct 22, 2008)

Everyone should join this : Marijuana Growing - UK GROWER'S


Let's keep it active!


----------



## sublimed (Oct 23, 2008)

hah, just added posts 

and noticed:


Sublimed: Total Posts: 1,032 (4.20) posts per day


----------



## [email protected]$y (Oct 23, 2008)

greendoobie said:


> anyone have any suggestions for outdoor seeds for the wet west of Ireland?


tell ya the truth mate im from northern ireland i wouldnt even try wiv an outdoor grow out weather doesnt really suit the needs of plants! lol


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol i took 1 of my plants out side for 2 mins cos it had a few flys on it, and the wind blew the little fukers to austrailia lol


----------



## ElDuderino (Oct 23, 2008)

Northern Ireland here as well. I deifinitely wouldn't try growing outdoors. Did you see that wind and rain lately? Shit. 


Just started growing indoors, 5 wee plants just starting to sprout this morning. I think if I took them outside today they would have went back into their shells. 

Looks like we're in for a long winter.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 23, 2008)

ElDuderino said:


> Northern Ireland here as well. I deifinitely wouldn't try growing outdoors. Did you see that wind and rain lately? Shit.
> 
> 
> Just started growing indoors, 5 wee plants just starting to sprout this morning. I think if I took them outside today they would have went back into their shells.
> ...


hahayour name and tag and avatar never cease to make me smile +rep, 

"or you can call me El Duderino, if you're not into the whole brevity thing.."

the greatest actor in one of the greatest films ever made.


----------



## marley'man (Oct 23, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/122791-uk-hemp-expo.html --------who's going and who's been ?


----------



## sublimed (Oct 23, 2008)

i was thinking bout it, but the use of hemp and the use of marijuana are two totally different things albeit the fact that they are intertwined genetically

looks a bit too hippy to me


----------



## Mistawes (Oct 24, 2008)

dannyking said:


> yeah this summer has to be one of the worst in years. i glad its winter now and we cant really give out about the weather. i would have loved to see that outdoor plant. was it in a greenhouse or out in the elements.
> 
> I dont understand the end of your post? pm??


Here here, hopefully it's better next time around tho!

Was a bad joke about getting some of that 480g's you apparently yeilded (another thread). Sounds like a situation I'd love to be in! (PM - Private message)

Anyways, to check out the pic, click on the link:

http://www.softsecrets.nl/modules/7/download.php?f=168&p=CS0GI&l=EN 

That the download for the .pdf of the Soft Secrets it was in. Follow the 'co-ordinates' I gave earlier. Would love to pull something like this out of my back garden!

Ah well, back to the big search I'm having now, hate being skagged! Been saying to myself "I'm not taking anything apart from proper homegrown" but unfortunately I think I'm gonna have to fold.. Why don't people answer their phones! What kills me about the Irish 'marketplace' is that it's just so damn unreliable! I heard of like 700 plants being found in Monaghan, and tonnes of brown coming from the Dam, via Engerland, yet to see anything like this!

What's worse is that here I am looking, and I know somebody possible on my street could be stuck and needing rid of it! A meeting place for traders would be so handy, closest thing I can think of is Moore street! Ha!


----------



## High Rise (Oct 24, 2008)

Afternoon all  Another UK member here, south UK, refugee from HG420 (what the hell happened there!), long time grower, recent caution for cultivation.....50 years old, 30 years since first discovering the wonderful herb and it finally hapened! Live and learn and all that.... UK section would be great. 

Stripped bare of years of genetics by our friends in blue.......BUT...... a kindly donation from a mate of a G13/Nebula & an OG Kush has got me thinking........ 

Thank you rollitup, nice place.


----------



## marley'man (Oct 24, 2008)

sublimed said:


> i was thinking bout it, but the use of hemp and the use of marijuana are two totally different things albeit the fact that they are intertwined genetically
> 
> looks a bit too hippy to me


what u talking about man?

hemp expo is just the name bro ,if they called it cannabis expo it would not be allowed.
but anyway theres going to be Featuring the very latest and greatest in new: inventions, clothing, bags, food, books, alternative therapies, healing, music, famous names and famous faces, seminars, new seed strains, vaporisers and much, much more.


----------



## rustybud (Oct 24, 2008)

deff a good idea .. so a uk grower (ni) great site hav learned many new things bt jus would be a tad handy , bein able find info on were to get nutes etc from our locals.. should make a group or wat not for uk growers .. bt yes im chinned and you have my vote .


----------



## dannyking (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like weve got some support here, Great. head over to https://www.rollitup.org/support/116579-sub-forum-ideas.html
and make your requests!!!


----------



## babarr (Oct 27, 2008)

Irish grower here, I'd join this. As someone said it'd be nice to be able to talk about stores we all know instead of walmart this and seven eleven that


----------



## Baz (Oct 27, 2008)

babarr said:


> Irish grower here, I'd join this. As someone said it'd be nice to be able to talk about stores we all know instead of walmart this and seven eleven that


 Don't forget lowes, what ever that is lol


----------



## dannyking (Oct 27, 2008)

Baz said:


> Don't forget lowes, what ever that is lol


i get all me nutes in centra!


----------



## babarr (Oct 28, 2008)

dannyking said:


> i get all me nutes in centra!


I loled in real life. But I'll tell ya what, I reckon Woodies DIY is MADE for home growers. CFLs beside soil testing and PH test kits, with vermiculite and "tomatoe" plant food just down the aisle. Hmmm, methinks they are laying out their stores for the average stoner home grower...

Peace


----------



## High Rise (Oct 28, 2008)

I tell you what I've noticed recently, the US guys seem to pick up bits and pieces for next to nothing from those stores! Daylight spiral CFL's (the 6400's) for example..... its hard to find the bloody things locally over here and when you do they want a fortune for them. 

Over here its B&Q's for your bits and pieces, Pet City for your pump/airstones etc, local garden centre for your soil/pearlite etc, even a trip to Ikea maybe for your plastic storage boxes (tanks!), self assembly stealth units etc... right pain in the arse


----------



## dannyking (Oct 29, 2008)

babarr said:


> I loled in real life. But I'll tell ya what, I reckon Woodies DIY is MADE for home growers. CFLs beside soil testing and PH test kits, with vermiculite and "tomatoe" plant food just down the aisle. Hmmm, methinks they are laying out their stores for the average stoner home grower...
> 
> Peace


Yeah wodies is great, its only 1 minute walk from my house, i remember i asked them for perlite one time when they diddnt have it in stock, one of the new staff was like " what are you growing with it?". i diddnt know what to tell em... ehh... ehh.... plants. and walked off. felt seriously stupid. 
I diddnt know woodies stocked ph testers, i must inquire about this, i know b & q have cheap ones for about 20 euro..


----------



## Baz (Oct 29, 2008)

If your after cfl's cheap try these, i originaly payed £2 each for these from wicks, then found the fukers in netto for 49p each, don't worry i got all my money back from wicks, with some craftyness  there selling em in wicks now 3 for a £, ok there not the best cfl but cheap as chips at the moment.

And danny about when you went to woodys and they asked you what you wanted it for.. i went in a well known petshop, for some pH calibration fluid, like yea my fish are dying n i need to Ph my tank water, ya know i thought it out just incase they asked, 1 guy goes to get it and the other guys straight onto me, telling me about his grow n shit lol, i stuck to my fishtank story for about a second n just told him yea my plants are unhealty lol, funny thing is the other guy comes back with a few dif bottles asking which ones i needed and the other guy picked em out for me, then goes goodluck with ya fishes


----------



## Baz (Oct 29, 2008)

Forgot to put the pic of the cheap cfl's


----------



## High Rise (Oct 30, 2008)

Baz said:


> If your after cfl's cheap try these, i originaly payed £2 each for these from wicks, then found the fukers in netto for 49p each, don't worry i got all my money back from wicks, with some craftyness  there selling em in wicks now 3 for a £, ok there not the best cfl but cheap as chips at the moment.


Cheers Baz, but it was specifically the newer 'blue' spectrum (6500kelvin) of CFL I was after and theyre hard to find. Anyway, managed to find em for less than £6 each on the link below...30watts energy savers = 150watt. Mixed with the CFLs in the warmer white spectrum (2700's) they give full spec light ideal for vegging and produce little heat. Theyre only 6" long unlike those bulky envirolights! You can whack plenty of them in a small space  
30 Watt S.A.D Daylight Spirals (150 Watt Equivalent) :: Daylight Spirals :: energy saving light bulbs

Heres an nice graphic example of the differences in the spectrum:
http://www.bltdirect.com/lampColourTemperatures.php

Funny story there about the PH calibration fluid  I nkow just what you are talking about.




-


----------



## dannyking (Oct 30, 2008)

Baz said:


> If your after cfl's cheap try these, i originaly payed £2 each for these from wicks, then found the fukers in netto for 49p each, don't worry i got all my money back from wicks, with some craftyness  there selling em in wicks now 3 for a £, ok there not the best cfl but cheap as chips at the moment.
> 
> And danny about when you went to woodys and they asked you what you wanted it for.. i went in a well known petshop, for some pH calibration fluid, like yea my fish are dying n i need to Ph my tank water, ya know i thought it out just incase they asked, 1 guy goes to get it and the other guys straight onto me, telling me about his grow n shit lol, i stuck to my fishtank story for about a second n just told him yea my plants are unhealty lol, funny thing is the other guy comes back with a few dif bottles asking which ones i needed and the other guy picked em out for me, then goes goodluck with ya fishes


haha, good stuff, perhaps he's a member of rollitup???


----------



## Baz (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea more than likely lol, is woodys like a small buisness with a few chains, because the only woodys diy i have ever seen is in filey nr on the east coast, and it was a smallish shop


----------



## Tripples (Nov 2, 2008)

This sounds like a good idea I'm a southerner. Is this going ahead?


----------



## summerjakeq (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi all,My name is Jack Summers. I'm new and hope to learn from you.I live in sunny Miami. Anybody from Miami?


----------



## rustybud (Nov 3, 2008)

summerjakeq said:


> Hi all,My name is Jack Summers. I'm new and hope to learn from you.I live in sunny Miami. Anybody from Miami?


im thinking that everbody in this thread is from the uk .. bt yes its nice 2 meet ya .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 5, 2008)

yes please riu we need a uk section , it would be helpfull to alot of users .


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 5, 2008)

High Rise said:


> Cheers Baz, but it was specifically the newer 'blue' spectrum (6500kelvin) of CFL I was after and theyre hard to find. Anyway, managed to find em for less than £6 each on the link below...30watts energy savers = 150watt. Mixed with the CFLs in the warmer white spectrum (2700's) they give full spec light ideal for vegging and produce little heat. Theyre only 6" long unlike those bulky envirolights! You can whack plenty of them in a small space
> 30 Watt S.A.D Daylight Spirals (150 Watt Equivalent) :: Daylight Spirals :: energy saving light bulbs
> 
> Heres an nice graphic example of the differences in the spectrum:
> ...


cheers, a very helpful post imokiss-ass


----------



## Moldy (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey UK'ers! I would like to see one too even though I'm in Nevada. It's interesting to hear what you guys go through, what types of supplies that available, etc.

I have one question... Who started the skunk rumors over there? We'd been smoking skunk for years and WTF? Anyway... good luck and I hope they hear your request!! Cheers!


----------



## Baz (Nov 5, 2008)

Moldy said:


> Hey UK'ers! I would like to see one too even though I'm in Nevada. It's interesting to hear what you guys go through, what types of supplies that available, etc.
> 
> I have one question... Who started the skunk rumors over there? We'd been smoking skunk for years and WTF? Anyway... good luck and I hope they hear your request!! Cheers!


 What skunk rumors?


----------



## rustybud (Nov 6, 2008)

was just finkin the same ther baz .. what rumors lol still no joy on our uk n ireland request .. riu i am disappointed


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 6, 2008)

i think hes on about the bullshit the goverment started off to scare parents etc , they said , a new super form of cannabis called 'skunk' is really strong and gives people mental problems after a few tokes lol and all this bullshit about it being new and dangerous ......cant believe they just called it skunk lol now if a parent or teacher hears teens talking of skunk they freak out lol


----------



## Grade (Nov 7, 2008)

hah yeah it is sooooo dumb.... we all know 'skunk' is the stuff thats gonna make you go out and commit violent murders and the such..... idiots.... but yeah uk subforum would be sweet. make it happen!!!


----------



## Arrid (Nov 10, 2008)

You can get those CFLs at nettos for 99p

They are horrid and get way too hot!


----------



## rustybud (Nov 10, 2008)

question ???? wats netto's is it a uk main land shop ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

OK, Ive talked to R.I.U. about setting up a subset category. They were pretty much for it until I pointed out a few problems.

1.) You refuse to change your currency (pence,quid, bob,??/&*^)
2.) You insist that YOU play FOOTBALL and not us. (unacceptable)
3.) The metric system (need I say more?)
4.) Bagpipes (invented by a musician with an appetite for goats sexually)
5.) Men in Kilts (we all know it's a skirt)
6.) Men in Kilts playing Bagpipes (omg we surrender!!)
7.) The spelling of Aluminium (there are others, but this one grates me personally)

So if you could address these small irregularities, it would be much appreciated.


The above was meant in the greatest of warmth and humour (<---see?) 


out.


----------



## rustybud (Nov 10, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> OK, Ive talked to R.I.U. about setting up a subset category. They were pretty much for it until I pointed out a few problems.
> 
> 1.) You refuse to change your currency (pence,quid, bob,??/&*^)
> 2.) You insist that YOU play FOOTBALL and not us. (unacceptable)
> ...


to be honest i dont get were you are tryin 2 go with this or how this matters to havin a uk sub category but i try in answer ur questions 

1. why change are currency when we have had it 4 yrs tat its also simply and easy to use and understand and its also one of the strongest currency in the world even no it is falling .

2. we play football and also love it , use play american football theres a difference. hence its called AMERICAN football were theres abot a thusand breaks during it ..

3. metic is much more easyier to understand than imperal ( i find ) and also again thi is sumfin our country prefer to use ..

4. ok i cant say much 4 da bagpipes as thats a scottish thing which is only part of the uk there is also england wales and northern ireland ( ireland)

5. and again thats only in scotland its part of there culture , 

6. brave heart dats all im gona say lol

7. with the pronunciation of aluminium it al depends on were you live and how they say and spell it , its like tomato and potato thers diferent ways to pronounce them.

i hope this has helped den again im binned and prop talking shite , bt yes we need our own category plz giv us ur surrport


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I gave every indication that it was a joke.

8.) You have no sense of humour .. 



out.


----------



## [email protected]$y (Nov 10, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> I think I gave every indication that it was a joke.
> 
> 8.) You have no sense of humour ..
> 
> ...


See i dont agree wiv u! from a fellow Norn irelander i fink thats funny or more like u gettin put in ur place!!


----------



## rustybud (Nov 10, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> I think I gave every indication that it was a joke.
> 
> 8.) You have no sense of humour ..
> 
> ...


awk well ther u are lol ders a answers 4 ya if ur ever i need , was jus after a fat 1 n felt like a wee rant.

9. always do the crime


----------



## rustybud (Nov 10, 2008)

awks its al abit of banter ... like seeing ur next door neighbour sucking on a duck in the barn which is located at the bottom of your country lane on a cold winters moring .


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

I can see now that your mastery of the King's English has me at a disadvantage. 

No one noticed how I used I connected the words aluminium and grate together? I'm disappointed lads!! Where's me bangers and mash mum?




out.


----------



## Wild (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha, yehhhhh bagpipes are a laugh 
Uk & Ireland sub is a million quid/bob idea


----------



## dannyking (Nov 15, 2008)

so no luck yet. thats dissapointing. really thought it would take off. you irish guys hear about the headshops being raided last week. Fuckers took all the psychodelics to do tests for lsa. looks like they might be coming down on bzp in the new year too.


----------



## High Rise (Nov 16, 2008)

We dont get out in our kilts much down here in Kent but we do like to wear our bowlers at every opportunity ...... the combination of the two would make quite a fashion statement though!


----------



## [email protected]$y (Nov 16, 2008)

well how bout we put it all together!! kilts, bowlers and say a orange sash as well for N.I., all we need is something from wales and dwn south. would make a pretty picture


----------



## Baz (Nov 16, 2008)

Blown up sheep under arm for wales, and a jar of jellyed eals for down south?


----------



## ganjamanuk (Nov 16, 2008)

RIU weres the uk section?!?!?!?!?

WE NEED ONE


----------



## marley'man (Nov 18, 2008)

who went to the hemp expo?


----------



## rustybud (Nov 18, 2008)

dannyking said:


> so no luck yet. thats dissapointing. really thought it would take off. you irish guys hear about the headshops being raided last week. Fuckers took all the psychodelics to do tests for lsa. looks like they might be coming down on bzp in the new year too.


na i havnt heard of anyfin to do wif this when did all this happen 2 b honest i havnt been watchin the news 4 a while been a tad 2 busy .. were did all this happen uk mainland or wat ?????

puff puff pass


----------



## dannyking (Nov 21, 2008)

no i think it just hppened in ireland. took all the psychodelics, fly agaric, peyote, san pedro, hawaiian baby woodrose seeds. the lot. there doing tests on em to see if there are any scheduled ingredients.


----------



## Mong (Nov 22, 2008)

I 1654978th That.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 23, 2008)

come on rollitup ! get it sorted !!!!


----------



## steveK (Dec 5, 2008)

I just started a similar thread to this yesterday and just noticed this one today. I have suggested that there be forums for certain countries but also cities as well. For the UK a seperate form for the country would be good enough at least for now,since the UK is relatively small geographically. The US however would greatly benefit from having forums for the biggest cities,since they are usually far away from each other and very large in population. I also suggested that people could register on this site with an untraceable email account,and use internet cafes or libararies to post on these local forums if they are concerned about being watched.Anyhow the benefits of being able to post about local issues/questions would enormous. People would also be able to send others private emails to hook up as long as they are careful as I pointed out in my thread. Anyhow I will rate this thread 5 points,and if anyone here would be so kind to support my thread with comments or ratings that would be much appreciated. You can find my thread here in the Make Your Requests forum.


----------

